# Question



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

How much does Googs make this upcoming year? And how many more years does he have left on his contract?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I think he has 2 or 1 more years left that would be my guess


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

He makes too much i can tell you that. I think he has like 3 years left making closet to like 9 million a year.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Too much money, too little game..............


----------

